# Where to shoot in Toronto



## expat42451 (May 5, 2011)

I am headed to Canada to visit friends in about a week. They live in Orangeville.  I have been to Toronto once, last year.

I like both street photography (day and night) along with city scenes. I know nothing about Toronto but may spend a few days there on foot wandering about with my kit.  Any suggestions on what parts of the city  to look at?  From my brief visit there it seemed to be a beautiful place.

Suggestions?
Expat


----------



## Timbo1961 (May 5, 2011)

Hey Expat ....
Well, a soon to be, welcome to Toronto!
If you are into street and city shooting, then the downtown core is the place to be. 
Depending on the weather (today was beautiful, but it has been coolish and wet a lot recently) try Yonge Street. This is the main north / south street in Toronto. Usually the intersection of Yonge and Dundas at the Eaton Centre will be full of action on Fridays and Saturday nights .... actually any night! Lots of lights, action, street musicians, restaurants etc.
If you are driving down from Orangeville with your friends, then you can park at the Eaton Centre and walk all around. 
Further south around Front Street there are many areas to shoot and if you go closer to the lake, there are the Toronto Islands and you can get the ferrys to the island right at the bottom of Yonge Street.
If your friends have lived in the area for any length of time, I am sure you will find they know most of these areas.
I have put some links below.... Hopefully this will help.
Good luck and I hope you enjoy your time in the Big Smoke !!!
Take care.
Tim

Toronto Photography Meet-up Group

Parks, Forestry & Recreation : Toronto Islands

Yonge-Dundas Square


----------



## BlackSheep (May 5, 2011)

Definitely go to Yonge-Dundas Square and the Eaton Centre, as suggested!

Other spots that are good in Toronto- St Lawrence Market, the Beaches (also known as "The Beach" by some, don't ask), High Park, and the business district (Bay Street and King Street, best during rush hour for street shots). All very easy to get to by public transport; just shout if you want directions to anywhere while you're here 

Enjoy!


----------



## expat42451 (May 5, 2011)

Tim & Black Sheep 

Thanks very much for the information and excellent links!! I doubt  seriously that my friends  will come down from Orangeville. Familiarity and that sort of thing from life long residents.  Im not sure about exactly how to do this--I am a cyclist and was thinking about having someone drop me off at the northern most  branch of the subway, finding a place to stay and then staying there for a few days--- I know in a lot of other parts of the world a cycle on a subway isnt a problem- I dont know whether it would be there or for that matter whether Toronto is a cycle friendly city or not. If not by cycle then by foot though definitely......

Thanks again very much.

Expat


----------



## BlackSheep (May 5, 2011)

Yep, a bike on the subway/buses, etc is no problem at all, I do recommend that you avoid travelling during rush hour though, for obvious reasons. The buses all have front bike racks now which makes life much easier.

Toronto is pretty bike friendly in the downtown core, but not as much in the subburbs. If you stick to the downtown core, though, you might not even want a bike; it's much easier to get a day pass for the TTC (toronto transit) and travel on foot. I can't remember how much a day pass is, but a week pass is about $30.00.


----------



## expat42451 (May 5, 2011)

Black Sheep

All sounds great!  Sounds excellent about  the TTC pass as well. 

Thanks very much for the excellent info
Expat


----------



## Joshonator (May 10, 2011)

I've heard that Bloor street is a very good location for street photography and kensington market is also a great spot for it (not that far from the eaton centre). Kensington market is where the wikipedia street photography page picture was taken .


----------



## fatDAD (Sep 14, 2011)

Kinda late but just down the road from Orangeville is the Cheltenam Badlands, The Cheltenham Badlands - Belfountain, Ontario - Diving My Way


----------

